# WATCH LIVE | British American Tobacco SA to challenge government’s ban on cigarettes in court



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/8/20)




----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/8/20)

Alternative link:


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/8/20)

BATSA is hitting hard with some real truth today, if the courts go against them again today, the whole thing is rigged for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KobusMTL (5/8/20)

BATSA is making good facts. Not looking at the smoker. But people who are losing farm cause they can't sell tabaco.


----------



## grouter (5/8/20)

And that one judge is an NDZ apologist of note. No, wait, it's two of them. And the third doesn't like paperwork it seems...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/8/20)

The lawyer for the state is speaking through his arse!!! Such blatant lies


----------

